
Network Boot to the Rescue, with UEFI and IPv6 - fanf2
https://tech.showmax.com/2019/04/network-boot-to-the-rescue/
======
baybal2
One point from me: UEFI 2.0+ can boot from server over _WAN_.

And if you are a lucky one with BIOS implementing the spec perfectly, it will
pass on DHCP boot options on the command line to the kernel.

So yeah, you can boot over the internet these days!

~~~
toast0
You can pxe boot from the internet too, as long as you can control dhcp to
send the next server, pxe is happy to tftp to that through the dhcp provided
default route, and that should take you to the internet too (as long as any
NAT there works fine for tftp)

~~~
baybal2
In case of PXE, that's not given in 100%. Some IP stacks on option roms or
bioses don't know of routing.

And EFI does HTTP(S), routing, DNS if the firmware is 100% standard compliant.

So far, it is the client command line that is bugged the most, so you can't
reliably pass boot parameters to kernel

------
Mave83
we use PXE in datacenter environment and in our Ceph based software defined
storage solution called croit.io since years and we never ever had problems
with that.

save yourself some lifetime and boot a pregenerated os over network, it's
amazing

------
rhizome
ctrl-f ssl

ctrl-f tls

ctrl-f vpn

ctrl-f secur

All zeroes.

~~~
jasonjayr
From the article:

 _HTTPS boot exists, but has gained limited support so far. Due to the lack of
support for HTTPS boot in the UEFI versions used, we do not use this feature
at all._

Still no better than what you're implying :(

~~~
lmz
However, once you're in iPXE, that has features for downloading images over
HTTPS: [http://ipxe.org/crypto](http://ipxe.org/crypto)

(plus it's probably easier to upgrade than your motherboard's network boot
implementation).

